# [NOT SOLVED]virtualbox-bin

## l0l

I am using virtualbox binary package. Gentoo as a host, XP as a guest from a raw partition 

on a second hard drive. The problem is, it's very slow, and it boots slow. Virtualbox executable 

uses 100% cpu even before windows boots up, at the grub prompt stage, and is using 100% all the time, 

as soon as I power on the XP virtual machine. I couldn't find anything that would be helpful. Even 

disabling tickless timer in the host does not help (see here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ ).

Does enyone have the same issue, how to resolve it?

uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Thu Jul 24 14:57:58 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/LinuxLast edited by l0l on Sun Aug 03, 2008 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ewaller

I don't use a raw partition, but other than than I run what you described without problem.

Just a guess, but what about RAM? Is it possible one or both of your machines (the real and the virtual machines) are thrashing due to page faults?

I have 1 GByte of RAM.   When I run virtual box, I give it 512 MBytes and leave 512 for the host.

Hope this helps.

----------

## l0l

 *ewaller wrote:*   

> I don't use a raw partition, but other than than I run what you described without problem.
> 
> Just a guess, but what about RAM? Is it possible one or both of your machines (the real and the virtual machines) are thrashing due to page faults?
> 
> I have 1 GByte of RAM.   When I run virtual box, I give it 512 MBytes and leave 512 for the host.
> ...

 

I have 4 GB ram, 768 M for XP. So I do not believe page faults is the problem. btw. virtualbox 

uses 100% cpu even before windows boots, at the grub prompt it's 100% already (it's a floppy image to boot XP in virtualbox). That means it has nothing to do with windows either... I have no idea whats the problem.

... and another thing -> xp is installed on sda2, linux host on sdb.

every time I reboot i have to do:

```

chown user:vboxusers /dev/sda2

chmod 644 /dev/sda2

```

to be able to boot XP in VirtualBox.

Why do permissions change? I guess it has something to do with pam... How do I make it permanent??

----------

## hvengel

[quote="How do I make it permanent??[/quote]

Try setting up a udev rule.

----------

